# Off the Books "Police Force" created for U.S. Navy Shipyard



## RackMaster (Aug 21, 2017)

This is crazy.  Went through 7 commander's undetected.

Investigation: Navy shipyard wasted $21 million building off-the-books police force


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow is right. Basically a bunch of fucking mall ninjas mega-tacticooling on tax-payer money.


----------



## Dame (Aug 21, 2017)

They made their own license plates?!  And then swapped them out if they got called on the illegitimate plates?!

Yeah, sure, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 21, 2017)

I bet it all started after watching Reno 911 while drunk and/or high; then went batshit crazy.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 21, 2017)

Damn. That's some Hollywood movie script stuff.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 21, 2017)

Geeez....unfuckingbelievable...

"Thus far, none of that money nor the missing vehicles and equipment has been recovered, and neither the Naval Criminal Investigative Service nor the U.S. Attorney has shown much of an interest in pursuing the case, Lintner said."


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 21, 2017)

Jesus. H. Christ.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2017)

just... wow.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 21, 2017)




----------

